# Gentoo su HP dv6000 (6723el)

## klaimath

Ciao a tutti e da un pezzo che non uso Gentoo e poiche mi e capitato in mano un portatile hp, modello come da titolo, ho deciso di 

tentare la solenne impresa anche se ho un paio di problemini.

Questo portatile monta un processore Intel Core Duo T7250 e 2GHz e pensavo di scrivere un make.conf a modino solo che non riesco 

piu a trovare il wiki dove erano segnate le CFLAGS per tutti i processori, ricordo di averlo usato una volta con il vecchio Athlon che mi 

ritrovavo, qualcuno ricorda l'indirizzo di quella pagina ? A me pare di ricordare che i Core Due fossero dei prescot e che andasse bene

un -j3 ma non ne sono sicuro al 100%.

In ogni caso questo e il make.conf che pensavo di usare:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescot -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

MAKEOPT="-j3"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

INPUT_DEVICE="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="NVIDIA"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

```

Che ne pensate ? Troppo "tirato" come impostazioni o puo andare e se si qualcuno mi sa consigliare dove trovo consigli sulla miglior

configurazione di USE da usare ? Ho provato a guardare nel profilo 2008 ma il file e completamente vuoto ed anche i vari make.conf 

in /etc lo sono.

L'lspci di questa macchina, se serve, e il seguente:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

07:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

07:09.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

07:09.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

07:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

07:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

```

Grazie e ciao

Adriano

P.S. Perdonate la mancanza di accenti ma sono con la live-2008-r1 che non ne vuole sapere di settarmi la tastiera

italiana.

----------

## mack1

Ciao klaimath io ho un dv6385ea, che differisce solo per il southbridge (ich7 al posto di ich8), il resto  è identico e funge  :Cool:  .

Le CFLAGS sono corrette con gcc-4.1.2 dal 4.2XXX puoi settare march=native(riconosce in automatico le caratteristiche della tua cpu e di conseguenza si adegua  :Shocked:  ) o march=core2 con gcc-4.3XX dai un'occhiata qui per sicurezza:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_Solo.2FDuo.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T20xx.2FT21xx

In MAKEOPT normalmente aggiungi una unità al numero di cpu o di core della tua macchina, quindi j2 o j3 vanno bene;per la scelta delle USE flags dipende da che cosa vuoi fare tu qui trovi una spiegazione per le varie USE:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/USE_Flags_explained

Dai un'occhiata alla guida sulla gestione energetica io l'ho trovata molto utile:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml

Per il driver Nvidia proprietario(occhio che VIDEO_CARDS="NVIDIA" è sbagliato "nvidia" minuscolo):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

Per la scheda di rete wireless:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Iwlwifi

Guida ad alsa:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

Questo è il mio make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -fno-ident -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X aac aalib a52 accessibility acpi alsa -arts bluetooth cups css dbus dga dv dvd dvdr dts -esd flac ffmpeg geoip -gnome hal ieee1394 kde -kerberos -ldap mmx mplayer -mudflap networkmanager nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl -oss rdesktop samba sdl sse sse2 ssse3 symlink theora unicode usb vcd wifi wma xvid"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy parallel-fetch"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Ciao

----------

## klaimath

Grazie mack1 era esattamente il link che non trovavo più e grazie anche per il post molto chiaro ed

esplicativo; ammetto che cercavo proprio una risposta di questo tipo.

Non ti rispondo in modo più esteso perchè mi hai dato molta carne da mettere al fuoco anche se

parte della docuentazione la conoscevo, non quella relativa ai laptop come ad esempio il risparmio

energetico perchè è la prima volta che uso Gentoo con un portatile, e prima di parlare mi voglio

documentare un pò specialmente su alcune caratteristiche che ho visto nel tuo make.conf

Ora studicchio e compilo poi mi rifaccio vivo.

Rigrazie ancora per il supporto    :Very Happy: 

Adriano

----------

## mack1

@klaimath felice di esserti stato utile  :Very Happy: 

Per una gestione automatizzata delle schede di rete (molto comodo se ti connetti  frequentemente a diverse reti wireless con wpa/wpa2/wep) dai un'occhiata al networkmanager (se già non lo conosci!):

http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager

Ciao

----------

## klaimath

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> @klaimath felice di esserti stato utile 
> 
> Per una gestione automatizzata delle schede di rete (molto comodo se ti connetti  frequentemente a diverse reti wireless con wpa/wpa2/wep) dai un'occhiata al networkmanager (se già non lo conosci!):
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager
> ...

 

Ciao mack1,conoscevo questo programma ma più che il programma adesso mi piacerebbe capire come mai la luce della

scheda wifi è sempre arancione anche quando funziona e perchè si sconnette ogni 30 secondi circa 

Ciao

Adriano

----------

## mack1

Allora le disconnessioni frequenti potrebbero essere un problema di mal configurazione del kernel; per piacere puoi postare:

```

uname -a 

lsmod 

modprobe -r iwl3945 

modprobe iwl3945  >> eventuali errori, rilevati con dmesg, del driver/firmware

ifconfig -a 

```

Prova a controllare la conf del kernel:

```

Networking --->

    [*] Networking support

        Wireless --->

            [*] Improved wireless configuration API

            [*] nl80211 new netlink interface support

            <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

```

```

 Cryptographic API  --->

   (*) Cryptographic algorithm manager

   (M)   SHA1 digest algorithm

   (M)   SHA256 digest algorithm

   (M)   ECB support

   (M)   CBC support

   (M)   PCBC support

   (*)   AES cipher algorithms

   (*)   AES cipher algorithms (i586)

   (*)   ARC4 cipher algorithm

   (*)   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

```

Device Drivers --->

    [*] Network device support --->

        [*] Wireless LAN --->

            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

            <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

            [*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwl3945 driver

            [*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers

```

Questa configurazione se usi un kernel 2.6.25, ricordati anche di caricare i moduli crypto in fase di avvio, potrebbero essere pure quelli a dare problemi!! 

Per il led il supporto è stato introdotto nel 2.6.26.

Ciao

----------

## klaimath

Ciao scusa ma non posso risponderti perchè sto installando tutto da capo.

Ho fatto questo post al riguardo   :Sad: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5185208.html#5185208

Saluti

Adriano

----------

